# First night away



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

First night away from my son and my dog (I'm working nights now first job in 5 years) and I miss them already so much...  I can't believe I'm having so much seperation anxiety and I haven't been gone 2 hours. WOW.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

itll fly by and youll be back home before you know it


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hope so. Seems to be going by super slow right now


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope it gets easier!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Hope it gets easier!


It was definately a super long and dreadful night, but I'm happy to be home with my babies. Now, I can actually go splurge on them knowing I'll be getting paid tomorrow. That feels pretty dang good


----------

